# Swat 2021



## guylaizure (May 13, 2021)

Registration for Swat 2021 woodturning symposium is now available.August 27-29.Waco,Texas.Hope to see some of you guys there.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2021)

__





SWAT Registration for 2021


SWAT Registration for 2021



www.swaturners.org





@Nature Man plan on this!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## guylaizure (May 15, 2021)

Tony said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Wendell going too.


----------



## David Hill (May 15, 2021)

I’ll be there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Is Wendell going too.


Yes, he'll be there.


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2021)

David Hill said:


> I’ll be there too


Good to hear! Bringing SWMBO again?


----------



## guylaizure (May 18, 2021)

We all will have to get together for dinner and drinks on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2021)

We will, I'll let you know what the plan is.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 19, 2021)

Registration made and confirmed. Looking forward to seeing everyone their. @Tony we good for room?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2021)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Registration made and confirmed. Looking forward to seeing everyone their. @Tony we good for room?


Yes we are, already booked. Call me later when you've got time.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 19, 2021)

Committed yesterday for 2 10x10 spaces with 4 tables. Now I need to find a place to sleep other than my truck. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 19, 2021)

Tony said:


> Yes we are, already booked. Call me later when you've got time.


Tony, are you getting a space, or just admission tickets?? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, are you getting a space, or just admission tickets?? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Just admission Jerry.


----------



## guylaizure (May 19, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, are you getting a space, or just admission tickets?? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry,I am booked at Americas best value inn,4201 Franklin Avenue.It is only a 10-15 minute drive and only $70 a night.I will have a rental car so if you want to leave your truck and trailer at the convention center all weekend I can chauffeur you around.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## guylaizure (May 19, 2021)

Plane ticket is purchased.Good way to use up some flight vouchers before they expire.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 20, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Jerry,I am booked at Americas best value inn,4201 Franklin Avenue.It is only a 10-15 minute drive and only $70 a night.I will have a rental car so if you want to leave your truck and trailer at the convention center all weekend I can chauffeur you around.


Guy, just saw this. Thanks for the offer, but I've already booked a room at the Super 8 by Wyndham Waco/Mall area? It's 5 miles from the convention center. Will be glad to meet up with other WB'ers.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 1, 2021)

What is this I'm seeing in my hometown?!!?


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 1, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> What is this I'm seeing in my hometown?!!?


SWAT is one of the best woodturning symposiums August 27-29.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 1, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> SWAT is one of the best woodturning symposiums August 27-29.


I think someone mentioned it to me here once before I just forgot it.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 1, 2021)

Y'all need to pick a better time of year to host this thing. Might entice more northerners to attend if it wasn't at the height of summer and would be like walking in an oven. Some of us don't do well in temps over about 70 to 75!!! Maybe January would be a better time of year!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Y'all need to pick a better time of year to host this thing. Might entice more northerners to attend if it wasn't at the height of summer and would be like walking in an oven. Some of us don't do well in temps over about 70 to 75!!! Maybe January would be a better time of year!


Y'all Yankees can do whatever you want in January, we're staying home!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 1, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Y'all need to pick a better time of year to host this thing. Might entice more northerners to attend if it wasn't at the height of summer and would be like walking in an oven. Some of us don't do well in temps over about 70 to 75!!! Maybe January would be a better time of year!


On the other hand, Sprung, there are those of us that live in that oven that wood freeze their butts off in January. April or October would be Ideal. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 1, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Y'all need to pick a better time of year to host this thing. Might entice more northerners to attend if it wasn't at the height of summer and would be like walking in an oven. Some of us don't do well in temps over about 70 to 75!!! Maybe January would be a better time of year!


I fly down there from Michigan .I walk quickly from air conditioned hotel room, car and conference center so I don't melt.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 13, 2021)

Rotation schedule is now available.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 13, 2021)

School goes back the 25th on the proposed schedule, so that kills that idea for me. Was hoping for an after Labor Day start as done last year.


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> School goes back the 25th on the proposed schedule, so that kills that idea for me. Was hoping for an after Labor Day start as done last year.


It is always the last weekend in August.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> It is always the last weekend in August.


Yes it is, but the local school boards choose start dates for school. As a bus driver my choices are limited.

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 13, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yes it is, but the local school boards choose start dates for school. As a bus driver my choices are limited.


You must have the patience of Jobe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 14, 2021)

What time do they start each day?(doors open) And when does it end(time)? I've looked for time but haven't found one. Trying to figure out if husband can attend, he works 200am-1030am.
Current wacko ...I mean Waco temp...
95deg....Feels like temp: 106deg.... im melting.....


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 14, 2021)

Friday first rotation starts at 10:30.Saturday and Sunday start at 8am.Go to Swaturners.org and click on Swat rotation schedule located in the middle of the page for the current schedule

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> What time do they start each day?(doors open) And when does it end(time)? I've looked for time but haven't found one. Trying to figure out if husband can attend, he works 200am-1030am.
> Current wacko ...I mean Waco temp...
> 95deg....Feels like temp: 106deg.... im melting.....


I believe it's open 8-5 Friday and Saturday. Sunday I believe it's only until 1 or 2.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 14, 2021)

Do any of yall go to the banquet? Don't know what it's like so didn't know if worth it or not. Thanks so much for the info guys!


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 14, 2021)

The banquet dinner food is good.It is convenient that you can be at the symposium all day and not have to drive to get dinner.Plus you get to hang out with fellow turners.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Do any of yall go to the banquet? Don't know what it's like so didn't know if worth it or not. Thanks so much for the info guys!


It is good food and a great time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks like I/we will get there on Saturday--have football game that Friday night,
Haven;t decided if going to stay till Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hubs and I will be there the 3 days. Can't wait to meet some of yall. Who's all goin that they know of?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Hubs and I will be there the 3 days. Can't wait to meet some of yall. Who's all goin that they know of?


Me, @woodman6415 , @JR Parks, @Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2021)

Duh, when does August start?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 30, 2021)

Just shortly

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2021)

Good. I might make it this year. I missed out last year haha).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 31, 2021)

Calendar is on their site. "Southwest association of turners"


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 5, 2021)

only 3 weeks until SWAT


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> only 3 weeks until SWAT


Can't wait!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 5, 2021)

I haven't heard a word from them other than instructions on how to mail or ship stuff to them. I guess I'll call Jim Bob tomorrow and find out what's up.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, last week went by and I forgot to call JB about my spaces I rented. Just a couple minutes ago, I called him and found out where I'm gonna be located in the Chisholm Hall.

I'm gonna be by myself and probably gonna need some help from any of you that are going. It won't be any heavy lifting, but mostly someone to be in my space if I have to leave for any reason. I won't be able to pay, but there will probably be a lot of stuff left over that will need to be disposed of. If anyone wants to assist, I would love to know that that option is available before I dread leaving Tucson. 

I'm not able to start packing until the beginning of SWAT week. Also, my camper shell has been tearing up my bed rails and they look pretty bad. I might have to make this trip without my shell...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 9, 2021)

I can help you out in between the rotations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2021)

Will masks be required at SWAT? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Will masks be required at SWAT? Chuck


So far it's still optional.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 9, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> I can help you out in between the rotations.


Thanks, Guy. I'll look forward to meeting up and anyone else, Texans!.......... Jerry (in ucson)


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 10, 2021)

Jimmy Clewes is not demoing at SWAT now.Was looking forward to his demos


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2021)

Ron with AZ Carbides backed out today as well.


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 11, 2021)

Tony said:


> Can't wait!


Me either! I'm so excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 13, 2021)

Only 2 more weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm not as enthused this time around as I was 2 years ago. It's all because of me being way busier now than I was a couple years ago. I've paid for my space, hotel is reserved and I've got all the cash needed to make the trip. Truck is in good shape other than my camper shell destroying the bed. It's not gonna fall off, but it sure is messing things up. Oh well, it made it 364,000 miles and should make it another 6 thousand before all my travels are done right up to the end of the year.

@guylaizure, are you driving out, or are you flying out? .... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 14, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'm not as enthused this time around as I was 2 years ago. It's all because of me being way busier now than I was a couple years ago. I've paid for my space, hotel is reserved and I've got all the cash needed to make the trip. Truck is in good shape other than my camper shell destroying the bed. It's not gonna fall off, but it sure is messing things up. Oh well, it made it 364,000 miles and should make it another 6 thousand before all my travels are done right up to the end of the year.
> 
> @guylaizure, are you driving out, or are you flying out? .... Jerry (in Tucson)
> I am flying in and out of Dallas.No weight limit on a carry on bag so it will be filled with purchases for the flight home.


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 19, 2021)

Symposium handbook ia available to view online.7 more days to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 24, 2021)

Only 2 more days until I fly down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 24, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Only 2 more days until I fly down.


I wish I could fly in instead of driving. 
Just got my lathe loaded into my trailer. Will finish off the day gathering up some wood, and then tomorrow evening about 10PM, hit the road. Should be in El Paso about 3AM. Need to be in Junction, Texas, Thursday at 9AM to pick up some Pecans from Plumley's pecans, the best I've ever had. Then onward to Waco. I think I'm finally getting enthused about going. Up until yesterday, I really wished hadn't booked my space. Being busy up until Friday really took it's toll on this . 

The worst part about this trip is I'll be in Texas and won't have the time to collect rock. That's bad for me. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 24, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I wish I could fly in instead of driving.
> Just got my lathe loaded into my trailer. Will finish off the day gathering up some wood, and then tomorrow evening about 10PM, hit the road. Should be in El Paso about 3AM. Need to be in Junction, Texas, Thursday at 9AM to pick up some Pecans from Plumley's pecans, the best I've ever had. Then onward to Waco. I think I'm finally getting enthused about going. Up until yesterday, I really wished hadn't booked my space. Being busy up until Friday really took it's toll on this .
> 
> The worst part about this trip is I'll be in Texas and won't have the time to collect rock. That's bad for me. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


What kind of rock you looking for?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 24, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> What kind of rock you looking for?


Jolie, I'm a flintknapper. Good quality Chert/Flint is always desirable. I have about 15-20 places in Texas in Hill Country that I visit when going through, but this time I'm on a mission to make it to Waco without looking for rock. Besides, I'll be loaded with wood and tools that will be just about the limit of what my truck can haul... Hopefully I can sell all of it at the symposium. If not, it goes to Missouri for firewood..... jerry 9in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 24, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Jolie, I'm a flintknapper. Good quality Chert/Flint is always desirable. I have about 15-20 places in Texas in Hill Country that I visit when going through, but this time I'm on a mission to make it to Waco without looking for rock. Besides, I'll be loaded with wood and tools that will be just about the limit of what my truck can haul... Hopefully I can sell all of it at the symposium. If not, it goes to Missouri for firewood..... jerry 9in Tucson)


I would be interested in a couple of pounds of pecans.


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 24, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Jolie, I'm a flintknapper. Good quality Chert/Flint is always desirable. I have about 15-20 places in Texas in Hill Country that I visit when going through, but this time I'm on a mission to make it to Waco without looking for rock. Besides, I'll be loaded with wood and tools that will be just about the limit of what my truck can haul... Hopefully I can sell all of it at the symposium. If not, it goes to Missouri for firewood..... jerry 9in Tucson)


That's cool! My grandmother grew up in Comanche/Gustine area and we used to go and find flint all the time. Sometimes several (many I should say) arrowheads. I've got them all that I found packed away and when she passed away a few months ago they prob got rid of them all...


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 24, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Jolie, I'm a flintknapper. Good quality Chert/Flint is always desirable. I have about 15-20 places in Texas in Hill Country that I visit when going through, but this time I'm on a mission to make it to Waco without looking for rock. Besides, I'll be loaded with wood and tools that will be just about the limit of what my truck can haul... Hopefully I can sell all of it at the symposium. If not, it goes to Missouri for firewood..... jerry 9in Tucson)


I'll be there to see whatcha got, to save from Burn pile...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 24, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> That's cool! My grandmother grew up in* Comanche*/Gustine area and we used to go and find flint all the time. Sometimes several (many I should say) arrowheads. I've got them all that I found packed away and when she passed away a few months ago they prob got rid of them all...


I was almost born in "Com-ainchee" as my Mom would call it. She was raised there, and I lived there around 1952-53. If I hadn't been so busy here, I would have already left and stopped in Comanche to visit an Aunt and cousins. Look for either GM Woodworking or Woodturnerstools or even Wood Turners Work Holding Solutions across from Woodturners Wonders. My arrival time will be late afternoon Thursday. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 24, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> I would be interested in a couple of pounds of pecans.


OK, this is labeled as large pieces. This is $24.95 in a 2 pound container. Will pick it up for you......... Jerry (in Tucson)




.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 25, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> OK, this is labeled as large pieces. This is $24.95 in a 2 pound container. Will pick it up for you......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Eye Candy report, @Mr. Peet, but here is the real candy they offer. Gonna be getting some of that too. 





..... .... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 25, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I was almost born in "Com-ainchee" as my Mom would call it. She was raised there, and I lived there around 1952-53. If I hadn't been so busy here, I would have already left and stopped in Comanche to visit an Aunt and cousins. Look for either GM Woodworking or Woodturnerstools or even Wood Turners Work Holding Solutions across from Woodturners Wonders. My arrival time will be late afternoon Thursday. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


That's exactly how my grandmother pronounced Comanche (sp) also. My family lived there a long time up until my uncle Dan got ill and my grandmother had him moved to an nursing home here in waco. My grandmother's dad was a chiropractor there for many years. You mighta heard their name Wyche. Claude was his name.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 26, 2021)

So when we arrive at swat do we need to go to the registration area 1st to enter? 
Also what is this "cash bar" that's listed on the schedule? Sorry rookie questions..


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> So when we arrive at swat do we need to go to the registration area 1st to enter?
> Also what is this "cash bar" that's listed on the schedule? Sorry rookie questions..


Yes, go up the escalator and get registered. There is a big area where the meals are served and eaten, there are drinks available there after all the seminars end for the day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 26, 2021)

Like


Tony said:


> Yes, go up the escalator and get registered. There is a big area where the meals are served and eaten, there are drinks available there after all the seminars end for the day.


Cool! Ty so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 26, 2021)

Is there a plan for WB members to meet up? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Is there a plan for WB members to meet up? Chuck


Chuck, I don't know if there's a plan. With all the different seminars everyone kinda goes in different directions. We generally all eat lunch together and have a WB dinner tomorrow night. Text or call me when you get here and you can catch up with us.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 27, 2021)

I arrived yesterday at 6 PM. Today, I've got to arrange things. The organizers helped me with unloading my trailer. Already mu space is filled. I'm glad I got 2 spaces instead of just one. This morning I'll need to unload the truck bed. Man, that's a lot of stuff I brought. I hope to be organized early today. 
@Jolie0708, I' have a 8x10 picture of the Woodbarter logo that will be displayed. When you see that, you found me. Hopefully we'll all get along.. See ya! ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2021)

Hope you all have a great time. I wish I could be there. I'm going to try and go next year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

